# Show us your nightstand



## Petrus (16/12/17)

LoL, I am laughing at myself for this thread, but I am going to bed now and my vapes is ready for the night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

I dont take a vape to the bedroom when i go to bed

Occasionally, if i cant sleep and am up reading for a while i may have to sneak out to the lounge to go have a vape - but that has only happened a few times.

Dedicated vaper you are @Petrus

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SinnerG (16/12/17)

I bet this is the only time that one _nightstand_ you have looks the same in the morning.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/17)

I'm not allowed to vape in the bedroom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (16/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not allowed to vape in the bedroom.


I get most of my vaping done in the bedroom! 
I often send the wife a message at 6am to bring me a mod because my current 2 are empty

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (16/12/17)

P.s. I only take 2 to bed because it's a mission to carry more than 2 back to my filling station and also I have a bad habit of leaving empty mods lying around like empty mugs. 
Come to think of it it makes sense... 2 empty mugs in one hand and 2 mods in the other on my way to the kitchen with eyes still stuck in the closed position and body still trying to get to grips with the extremities.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (17/12/17)

Petrus said:


> LoL, I am laughing at myself for this thread, but I am going to bed now and my vapes is ready for the night.
> View attachment 116517



@Petrus You need all that to help you make it through the night? Looks like you do more vaping than sleeping!  

Seriously though and if you don't mind my asking ... why?


----------



## Hooked (17/12/17)

I use only my stealth-vaping Vinto e-cig in the bedroom, as it releases very little vapour. I'm concerned about the effect of vapour on my furrkids - although they sleep under the blanket/duvet so it probably wouldn't affect them, but still .... I keep it in a bottle, as I'm afraid of it rolling off the table and on to the floor (who remembers that old song about the meatball?) and I don't want my furrkids getting hold of it - they're still too young for vaping.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/17)

I wasn't allowed to smoke in the bedroom and haven't plucked up the courage yet to ask whether I can vape in the bedroom. It's only been three years. Maybe I'll ask next year.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (17/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Petrus You need all that to help you make it through the night? Looks like you do more vaping than sleeping!
> 
> Seriously though and if you don't mind my asking ... why?


I normally sleep till 3 in the morning, then admin till 5 then for my day job

Reactions: Like 1


----------

